
Introducing Canvas – a new way to build emails - nreece
https://www.campaignmonitor.com/blog/post/4211/introducing-canvas-a-new-way-to-build-emails
======
DigitalSea
I've been using Campaign Monitor since 2007 and I am happy to see they're
still out on top. They've consistently had a great product right from the
start and Canvas is another massive step in the right direction for the future
of email.

I think it's game on again with Mailchimp. I used Canvas this morning and it
is leaps and bounds better than anything else out there (especially the
Mailchimp builder which is its closest competitor). You can see a lot of hard
work and effort has gone into this builder, really nice work.

------
mrmch
Nice! As another company in email, I know how difficult this can be to build.
We'll have something like this at sendwithus.com soon. Kudos to the
CampaignMonitor team :)

------
sudonim
Kudos to Campaign Monitor. This is an ambitious project in that it's an
opinionated, reductionist approach to building newsletters. The UX shown in
the video is awesome.

~~~
davegreiner
I can't tell you how happy it makes me to read that comment. It's exactly what
we were shooting for, so thanks.

------
yRetsyM
After having a play with the product I am very impressed. Some very smooth UX
touches and in Chrome on Windows everything runs very smoothly. Simple but
very effective. Well done to the team at Campaign Monitor!

------
jamesrom
All of these comments look so gamed.

~~~
sleepyhead
Yeah quite surprising to see positive comments on HN, right? While I haven't
tried this new editor from Campaign Monitor I can certainly understand why
people are happy with their service. Their old content editor was really good
and this seems like an improvement.

~~~
apu
I can't tell if you understand parent's comment and are playing along or
genuinely missed the point...

~~~
sleepyhead
I can't tell if you understand my comment and are playing along or genuinely
missed the point...

------
gumby
Does it also include a plaintext alternative? Mail I receive without a
plaintext alternative goes straight into the spam bin unread. Saves a lot of
time!

~~~
sleepyhead
That would be unrelated to this feature which is for designing the HTML and
inserting content. But yeah I am pretty sure CM sends multipart email with
plain text as well. The plain text is then generated from the content in the
HTML.

------
imkevinxu
This looks amazing, much better than the current Mailchimp newsletter builder.
Looking forward to trying it out!

------
personlurking
As a new MC user, it's easy to see this looks better, though a free Basic
would go a long way for me at this moment. Having eyes ≠ gamed comments ;)

------
xauronx
Looks awesome! Made me start trying to think of reasons to send out a
newsletter. So far, no luck, but maybe I'll think of something. :)

------
mplewis
Wow, nice to see some competition in the email newsletter space. How does the
rest of Campaign Monitor compare to MailChimp?

------
imaginenore
Haha. Look at all these obviously paid comments.

~~~
OutThisLife
Kind of wish HN had a downvote for these.

~~~
sleepyhead
It does. You just don't have enough karma for it.

~~~
sleepyhead
Seriously guys, downvote for pointing out that HN has downvotes for comments
and that the user obviously doesn't have enough karma for it (501). Stay
classy HN.

